# 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch Kits -Free Ground Lower 48



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits*

Thank you for the replies. These are in stock now. 

Call for info or to order.Direct purchase links below. 

*$544.99 FX100 Heavy duty pressure plate. Steel-backed organic lined disc. Dampened disc*


*$599.99 FX250 Heavy duty pressure plate. dual friction Organic/Fiber Tough disc. Dampened disc*


*$699.99 FX300 Heavy duty pressure plate. segmented Kevlar disc. Dampened disc*


*$699.99 FX350 Heavy duty pressure plate. Fiber Friction lined disc. Dampened disc*


*$649.99 FX400 Heavy duty pressure plate. 6-puck ceramic. Dampened disc*


* DC 02M Stage 2+ Clutch kit W/SBF Cost $1,199.95*






*ON SALE Cost $324.95 FST 240mm L/W STEEL BILLET Flywheel 20 pounds for 02M 6-Speed * 


*Cost $374.95*shipped ground same as alloy ones below. 

*FST Steel Billet Flywheel* Single Mass steel billet Flywheel. 16.5 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with 10 Flywheel and 6 pressure plate bolts. 








02M FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel $374.95 Shipped Ground 

*FST Alloy Flywheel* Single Mass Flywheel 9 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts. 








02M FST Alloy L/W Flywheel$374.95 Shipped Ground 

*Autotech Alloy Flywheel* Single Mass Flywheel 9 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts. 








02M Autotech Alloy L/W Flywheel$374.95 Shipped Ground 

*$489.95 OEM Dual Mass Flywheel* Dual Mass Flywheel. 27 pounds with starter ring gear. 








02M Dual Mass Flywheel $489.95 Shipped Ground 

*$374.95 LUK 02M Clutch Kit* Includes Pressure Plate, Disc,Release bearing and alignment tool. 








02M LUK Clutch Kit $324.95 Shipped Ground 

*$359.95 Sachs 02M Clutch Kit* Includes Pressure Plate, Disc and Release bearing. 








02M Sachs Clutch Kit $359.95 Shipped Ground 

-----*02M Clutch Kits 6 Speed*----- 
------Full Clutch Kits contain clutch disc, pressure plate, *Steel Billet Flyweels*, flywheel and pressure plate bolts,Release bearing and alignment tool---- 

* $764.95 R32 Clutch kit with 17 lbs Steel Billet Flywheel also fits 24V VR6*



*$769.95Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc, 10 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing. 








STAGE 1 KIT  

*$674.95Stage 1 OEM LUK Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM LUK Pressure Plate, LUK Unsprung Disc,10 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, LUK release bearing. 








STAGE 1 KIT  



*$939.95 Clutchnet Stage 2 CLUTCH KIT W/16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Full face Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing. 








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2 KIT  


*$939.95 Clutchnet Stage 3 CLUTCH KIT W/16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet 6 puck Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing. 








CLUTCHNET STAGE 3 KIT  






The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you. 


Email is better than IM 
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com* 

Thanks for looking. 
James 

http://www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Any Interest ? (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I would say its a good idea. I would consider it once mine has to be replaced. Singles mass steel flywheel instead of alloy and still cuts a good amount of weight off the crank.


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Any Interest ? (VR6VDub172)*

I think this is a great idea! I will be all over this in about a month if it is available.... I've wanted a LWFW for awhile, but the 9lb alum ones are a little too light for my DD... How do i know? Try starting and stopping up a snow covered hill


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Very interested


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GRN6IX)*

I like that steel LWFW, 16lbs. would be perfect IMO


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll be sending you an email. I'm guessing you have it (or can), but I didn't see an OEM sachs clutch option for the 24v o2m on the website. I'll probably be in the market very soon, and it'd be nice to pick up a complete kit - billet steel FW with sachs clutch is what I'm looking at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

Thats nice but I preffer no chater. Cant beat the DUAL mass


----------



## MickyV5 (Dec 7, 2002)

Whats the max. torque for the steel flywheel ?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_I'll be sending you an email. I'm guessing you have it (or can), but I didn't see an OEM sachs clutch option for the 24v o2m on the website. I'll probably be in the market very soon, and it'd be nice to pick up a complete kit - billet steel FW with sachs clutch is what I'm looking at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


A kit like this will be made when the 24V 02M flywheels are ready. The clutch kits are the same, the flywheel is the difference.
*$639.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc,10 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT 
_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 2:35 PM 11-12-2008_


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 3:24 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Sweet - I'll probably be ordering exactly that within a few weeks, depending on how long my slave lasts


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

So what exactly is the difference between the stage 1 Unsprung Disc and the Stage 1+ Clutchnet Sprung Disc?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GLgod)*









The solid hub disc's are used with dual mass flywheel from the factory, the disc material is riveted/bonded to a segmented steel material ( where the sprung hub below has a larger steel backing more surface material for the friction material to bond to). This solid type is the OEM disc from your car.









Sprung Hub steel backed disc's were designed for maximum burst and rotational strength. The sprung hub's six springs lessen shock of engagement, Sprung hub discs (similar design) are also used on the Audi S4/RS4 (2000-2004 era) also 240MM and a 6 spring hub, even with a dual mass flywheel. The RS4 with a factory modified LUK pressure plate and stock S4/RS4 sprung hub disc was rated for 380HP. The sprung hub disc is also used from the factory on almost all single mass clutch setups.The most used street type disc is a sprung hub for daily driving.
Enclosed is the Kit with the Clutchnet sprung hub disc.








http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=597




_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 6:30 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

VERY Informative... Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

So can the rs4 clutch disc be used as a replacement in the stock set up as a upgrade?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (16vg60jay)*

No sorry. We do offer a 240mm sprung hub organic disc for the 02M from Clutchnet in the 1+ and stage 2 kits. The discs can also be sold separate.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks like I'll more than likely be placing an order with you guys tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Looks like I'll more than likely be placing an order with you guys tomorrow afternoon.























what flywheel are you getting? if you get the 16 lbs. one let us know how it goes with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSurfer337)*

Here is a recent review from the MK4 Golf & Jetta Forum. It was using the 16.5 Steel Billet Flywheel (1.8T) and a stock 02M Sachs clutch kit.
*$694.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT 


_Quote, originally posted by *TE7two* »_
I just wanted give a review and feedback to this clutch kit in case anyone else is interested in buying.
First off let me say James at FourSeasonTuning does a great job taking care of his customers, and certainly knows his stuff. I had many questions trying to figure out what decisions to make and he didn't lead me wrong!
After installing the clutch and diagnosing a bad master cylinder in my case, I was able to take the car for my initial spin. 
Pedal feels exactly as it did stock, and as it should since the Sachs kit is an OEM replacement. Engagement with the lightweight flywheel however is very crisp and responsive. The car itself actually runs and idles MUCH better with the 16lb flywheel and believe it or not, the chatter is very, VERY minimal. Any chatter is only audible from the outside of the car, if you listen carefully. To give you an idea of how feint it is, I've heard Miatas with louder valve noise, and Injectors louder than what I suspect is the actual chatter.
All in all, the price is right, the performance is there and a great upgrade for everyone. Still very daily driveable and i'm very glad I dealt with James.
I would certainly recommend anyone to James! Thanks again











_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 3:30 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSurfer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSurfer337* »_
what flywheel are you getting? if you get the 16 lbs. one let us know how it goes with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's definitely my plan. My buddy should have my car back together enough to tell me this afternoon if my slave is bad too (finishing replacing the master, which was bad). If it is, it's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

aahh! whats the deadline for the black friday sale?!


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

ok cool im gonna see if i can get it a bit earlier instead of next week. who do i ask for when i call?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (SilverSurfer337)*

James


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Cant wait to install it! 
Thanks James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM sent


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (Rodrigo18)*

Im Replied
*$694.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT 


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 3:25 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just put the stage 1 kit w/ 16.5 lb flywheel. HUGE DIFFERENCE! Throtle responce and acceleration are definitely improved. 
Highly recomended! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (24vEngineer)*

Thanks for the feedback.
Two more kits added.
*$995 Clutchnet Stage 2X Kevlar CLUTCH KIT W/16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Kevlar Steel covered Sprung hub Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2X Kevlar KIT 
*$995 Clutchnet Stage 2X Fiber Carbon CLUTCH KIT W/16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM CLUTCHNET 2,200lb modified Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Fiber Carbon Steel covered Sprung hub Disc,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








CLUTCHNET STAGE 2X Fiber Carbon KIT


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

PM'd
daddy needs help putting 20psi to the asphalt... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_PM'd
daddy needs help putting 20psi to the asphalt... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2. stock clutch doesnt love me anymore. lol


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (One Gray GLI)*

...James is the man with the goods...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_...James is the man with the goods...










what are you going with, dubdoor?


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (One Gray GLI)*

i actually talked to James earlier today... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when i pull the trigger it will be a double sided carbon-fibre full face 8 segmented disc and the CN 2200lb 2x PP (450+ft/lbs)...carbon based discs require NO break-in...so we'll go straight off the lift on to the dpacks...maybe a 16.5lb FW...i have a 9lb unit, but i'm not too keen on running it...
how much boost are you running...C2 kit right...?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (dubdoor)*

nah. eip stg 2 kit. on like 11psi now cause 14 doesnt agree with my clutch haha.
I probably need something around like 400ft/lbs if I ever do get an intake manifold..and I'm definitely gonna get a steel lwfw because our cars revhang enough and I hate clutch chatter..
but also don't carbon based discs wear out quicker? or am I thinking carbon-kevlar sort of deals? My friend in his evo 8 had a exedy twin disk carbon/kevlar whatever, and it wore out quick. :x


----------



## gaijin240z (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

James,
I have a 2.3l V5 golf IV (AQN) 5spd. 2001 car.
Can you help with a clutch kit with flywheel. Clutch is a 240mm.
Car has mild mods, intake, exhaust, and 100hp dry NOS kit.
Clutch is slipping now, never would have guessed!
Having trouble sourcing a kit for this type of golf.









thanks,
Martin


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

PROPS to FourSeasons. Done lots of business with them. Quality stuff Great prices. James Is the man!


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Ordered my Clutchnet clutch today. Got the stage 3, copper/copper cluctch, AL fly, and pel diff! Best price i could find on the net!!
Cant wait to get the 02M installed with my new toys!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (mattevandavis)*

^ same 'cept with the steel FW...
bump for one of the good guys...!!!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so far so good...100 miles on break-in
a few notes thus far...
-clutch engagement is considerably lower in pedal travel than stock...
-pedal travel is stiffer than stock: ~30-50% as stated by manufacturer...
-segmented copper feramic is grabby but still offers some modulation (not on/off)...
-this disc chatters at low rpm/low speed...
-16.5lbs clatters mildly, haven't put my foot into it, but one thing i sure noticed is revmatching on downshifts is effortless...
some of these attribute will likely change for the better with time...
more to come...
edit: LSD is amazing...get one NOW...!










_Modified by dubdoor at 10:55 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (dubdoor)*

so which one of these will hold 700whp?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

None of the single disc ones listed are made for 700HP. Contact if you want a price on the multi disc setup.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just placed my order today.
Stage 3+ kit w/ steel flywheel
02M Peloquin

I'm anxious to see how much better I get the power to the ground. Looking for an install toward the end of the month/ begining of July.

James was very informative and quite quick with his research for me. Seems like a real top notch guy to work with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (Bdfrd 24v)*

Thanks for the order.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got the clutch and Flywheel today. Looks real nice.
Thanks again


----------



## Nors (Oct 21, 2007)

Do all the kits come with alignment tools?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Nors)*

Yes, when purchased with a flywheel.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Stock Dual Mass Flywheel Added.
*$489.95 OEM Dual Mass Flywheel* Dual Mass Flywheel. 27 pounds with starter ring gear. 








02M Dual Mass Flywheel $489.95 Shipped Ground
*$289.95 Sachs 02M Clutch Kit* Includes Pressure Plate, Disc and Release bearing. 








02M Sachs Clutch Kit $359.95 Shipped Ground


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 11:05 AM 7-19-2009_


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Been running the billet steel flywheel with a stock clutch for about 2k miles of daily driving, highly recommended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (vrDUCKin)*

ive orderd mine too from james ,, very helpful guy , ill also be runing stock clutch on my turboed engine , any ideas on how mutch boost i can run on stock , tryed it on 8psi and holds fine







and that was with a dual mass fitted ,


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (adaptorman)*

Thanks for the order. Stock clutches have done better than the DM flywheel.


----------



## bjdunks3 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I recently purchased the stage 1+ w/16.5 lb flywheel. James was very helpful. However I do have a few questions for any of you guys who have this setup...I really just want to make sure it was installed correctly. 1. My pedal seems to engage much higher than my stock before the slave went bad? 2. The clutch noise isn't what I'd call faint, more of a loud chatter. Is this normal? Or should I take it back to the mechanic?


----------



## bjdunks3 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (bjdunks3)*

So get this.... I bring it by the transmission shop that put the clutch in. He says "it's probably not clutch related and that the noise is coming from the back of my transmission." it never made this noise before it only just turned 40k. I want to kill someone. When I press the pedal in the noise goes away. And when the fans come on the noise gets twice as loud. I don't know what to do. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (bjdunks3)*

The noise is from going from a dual mass to single mass flywheel. A different pedal height is from improper bleeding. This kit uses the OEM pressure plate, OEM release bearing and same step height as the OEM flywheel. Some user's have bumped the idle 150-200 rpm and it seemed to help a little. Noise varies from car to car.
We spoke today and the car does not have a engagement issue.


----------



## bjdunks3 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

thanks James very helpful once again! So if I have the clutch rebled I won't risk damaging the slave right?


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ordered the Stage 1+ kit from James. Great guy! Customized my shipping for me too!


----------



## .:R32_Honda_Slayer (May 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hey I was just curious to know which clutch kit would you recommend for road racing an mk4 r32 with basic mods (cai, software, exhaust) that has future plans for a turbo kit producing between 400- 450 ft lbs?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32_Honda_Slayer)*

South Bend rates their stage 2 w/ Kevlar disc to 375 TQ
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=737
And the OFE stage 3 to 450TQ.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=737
We have used the 2.8 24V Flywheel with matching 2.8 24V clutch kits on the R32.
*FST Steel Billet Flywheel* Single Mass steel billet Flywheel. 16.5 pounds with starter ring gear. Comes with 10 Flywheel and 6 pressure plate bolts.








02M FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel $374.95 Shipped Ground

Sachs Racing also offers some kits rated up to 484 TQ. Those have a different pressure plate and 4 puck sintered unsprung disc. Pricing and availability will be announced after the new year.


----------



## .:R32_Honda_Slayer (May 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Is the FST steel flywheel compatible with the sachs racing, and what kind of driveability can be expected? I am interested in the sachs racing clutch. Thank you for your time


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32_Honda_Slayer)*

We had special flywheel made for the Sachs racing pressure plate and 4 puck disc. The flywheel cost will be similar in price to our current 02M offerings.
The unsprung 4 puck is not that forgiving,However Sachs rates it higher than their unsprung full face organic disc.


----------



## chans (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

newbie questions....
besides chatter noise, what's the downside to a really light flywheel(eg, 9 lbs)?
what's the upside? i want to compare this to the 16lb flywheel.
i understand that stage 2/stage 3 is for high power/high torque applications,
but what are the pros and cons for a daily driver?
if i plan to add a big turbo in the future, should i just go with a stage 2/3?
thanks!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chans)*

Upside to alloy is lightweight , downside ( not shared by all) is overall driveability and strength. The heavier weight still spools well and many users prefer it to the 9 pound ones.
As for the clutch ? Something with a full face disc would be better as a daily driver. The 4 and 6 puck designs are more harsh engagement wise, but offer more higher Torque ratings due to the friction material and design.
Here are a few choices, depending on your power.

Clutchnet stage 2
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=598
Southbend stage 3 OFE
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=737


----------



## chans (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_
Upside to alloy is lightweight , downside ( not shared by all) is overall driveability and strength. The heavier weight still spools well and many users prefer it to the 9 pound ones.



i understand this is mostly personal taste, but i'd like to hear people's
experiences on this. does a 9lb flywheel spool that much better to make
it worth the downside?


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Here is a recent review from the MK4 Golf & Jetta Forum. It was using the 16.5 Steel Billet Flywheel (1.8T) and a stock 02M Sachs clutch kit.
*$639.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel* FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc,6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 1 KIT 



James, what is the HP and TQ ratings for this set up???


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Sachs does not release their numbers on stock kits. I would not go with the kit that you asked about unless your budget can not handle another $60 for a kit w/ a sprung hub disc instead of a solid. The solid disc was designed for use with the dual mass flywheel. I quoted some info from page 1 that explains this.
Your profile says 1.8T these kits use the same parts,but the 1.8T has a 6 hole crank flange and the VR6 has a 10 hole, so the flywheels are different.








STAGE 1+ KIT 

_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_








The solid hub disc's are used with dual mass flywheel from the factory, the disc material is riveted/bonded to a segmented steel material ( where the sprung hub below has a larger steel backing more surface material for the friction material to bond to). This solid type is the OEM disc from your car.









Sprung Hub steel backed disc's were designed for maximum burst and rotational strength. The sprung hub's six springs lessen shock of engagement, Sprung hub discs (similar design) are also used on the Audi S4/RS4 (2000-2004 era) also 240MM and a 6 spring hub, even with a dual mass flywheel. The RS4 with a factory modified LUK pressure plate and stock S4/RS4 sprung hub disc was rated for 380HP. The sprung hub disc is also used from the factory on almost all single mass clutch setups.The most used street type disc is a sprung hub for daily driving.
Enclosed is the Kit with the Clutchnet sprung hub disc.








http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=597




_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 9:12 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Kraut1 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

So these set ups are essentially everything that would fit the car just swapping the unsprung for a sprung clutch that would otherwise go on an Audi RS4/S4 because they are both 240mm?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kraut1)*

Similar to the RS4 but made for the 02M Gearbox, W/ sprung hub.


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

Can these kits be posted to Australia?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (16vg60jay)*

Yes


----------



## Vwaterhead (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got my lwf/ stage1 sachs kit from you back in December. It's going in some time this week. I'll make sure and post how it's working out. Seems every thing I've read is super positive. I can't wait.


----------



## Yevvy (Mar 22, 2010)

IM sent


----------



## .:R32_Honda_Slayer (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hey, I was wondering if you had a sachs high performance clutch kit with the 16.5 pound flywheel for an 04 r32 available. any info would be much appreciated, thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 02M Steel Billet Flywheels, Sachs & Clutchnet Clutch kits (.:R32_Honda_Slayer)*

DXD/Southbend offer two kits for the 02M using the Sachs Sport Pressure plates.
These are made for 2.8 24V VR6 and 1.8T with 02M. So for the R32 you can use the 2.8 24V flywheel here ( has a smaller step height but these kits are made for that). 
I can provide the links for the kits after they are listed.








02M FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel $374.95 Shipped Ground
Stage III Daily has a organic sprung hub disc and is rated at 470 TQ at FW $900 without a flywheel
Stage III Daily has a Kevlar sprung hub disc and is rated at 485 TQ at FW $950
without a flywheel


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Me thinks my throw out bearing is making some noise, probably going to be getting a call from me shortly!


----------



## Xacto (Feb 25, 2002)

> 02M Sachs Clutch Kit $289.95 Shipped Ground


Can you still honor this price? The link takes you to the kit @ $339.95.

Thanks!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

IM Sent, prices fixed on page one. Thanks for the order.


----------



## hunbrovw (Apr 4, 2010)

James thanks for the help and shipping, also for changing the shipping address a half dozen times. chomping at the bit to get this kit and get back on the road. want some bearings for gearbox? thanks again.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Your welcome.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

May be contacting you guys soon. Felt my stock clutch start slipping this past weekend at h2oi.


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello. i would like this kit

$749.95 Stage 1+ CLUTCH KIT with 16.5lb flywheel FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM Sachs Pressure Plate,Clutchnet Sprung Hub Full face Organic Disc,10 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing


How much would this cost to ship to the UK?

Im hearing lots of people talking about noises.. should i be worred about this?

Cheers


----------



## TysGTi (Jul 25, 2005)

*02m clutch kit for 337*

I ordered the stg 1+ that included std shipping on a Wednesday at 4:45pm est and for 20 dollars more James had it here on Friday at about noon from California. Everything bolted up with no issues, clutch disk came marked with correct orientation. Ive got just under a 1000 miles on the new setup, couldn't be happier.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Black Friday Sale*

Steel Billet Flywheel Sale $60 off 240MM and $40.00 Off 228MM. Includes free ground in the lower 48. Phone orders only. offer Valid until 3:00 PST

714 997 5842


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

What's up, I have a 24V with a VF stage 2 SC and was looking to get a new clutch kit..i currently have a TCS TC 200 clutch set up with 9lbs Findanza LWFW, clutch feels good but it makes shifting harder, sometimes you have to fight it a little to shift, it's been like that since I put the clutch in, about 3 years ago.
Anyway, I was thinking to get me a stock R32 clutch with stock R32 flywheel, but I remembered this post and looked it up 
Anyway, what kit would you recommend for me, with my set up im putting down around 300hp and around 250tq...and I would love to try that steel flywheel instead of my 9lbs aluminum one...nothing wrong with the 9 pounder but it just chatters a little and sometimes gives me rev hangs, nothing to serious.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: rajvosa71000*

If you want to keep your flywheel, then here is a kit. Sprung hub full face organic disc,Modified Sachs pressure plate. $549.99 
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=556 


Stage 2 Kit same as above with Steel Billet flywheel. $899.95 
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=598


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Billet flywheel chatters a lot- listen before you buy*

I bought the Stg II or III (don't recall and not taking the time to look it up) Clutchnet setup w/ billet steel fly wheel and despite what is said, it chatters a lot. It's really embarrassing sitting at a light, waiting in a parking lot or even getting gas. Everyone asks- "Dude, What's wrong w/ your car?"
The clutch itself is great, good feel, nice even engagement, gods grip if you drop the clutch and I don't worry so much about wearing it out but the chatter is just god awful.
They did tell me I could get it balanced locally, pre install but I figured that a low production billet piece should have been pretty balanced to begin with. Honestly, I don't think it would have mattered if I had it balanced. I think it's an issue w/ the 24V/ O2M trans gears and how they respond to anything but a dual mass FW. So not necessarily a 4 Seasons problem or issue but really the nature of the O2M. I do feel they should be more honest about it though which is why I'm posting.
So, I'd advise finding someone who has one first and listen to it w/ it in neutral and w/ the clutch out.
I like the faster spool up and can feel that but it doesn't outweigh the annoyance of the clatter for me. It's one thing I wish I hadn't done to my car but it's too expensive to undo.

Peace


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks for the post...yeah my 9lbs LWFW chatters too, and sometimes I keep my clutch pressed to avoid the sound of it, it really feels like something is wrong with your car lol.
It was funny to me when my car was at the dealer and they told me that something sounds wrong with my transmission lol, I told them it was my LWFW.
Anyway, I'd really like to get a good clutch with a stock lwfw, but was thinking maybe 16lbs would be little quiter than 9lbs.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: D03GLIR*

This quoted section below is from page 1 of this thread. I am not trying to hide the fact that a single mass 02M flywheel makes a clatter or rattle noise. I suggested having your pressure plate checked for balance as well. Even the heavier 20 pound ones make noise.

Our 02M flywheels are zero balanced (this is an extra cost that many mfg's skip).



Re: 02M s Steel Billet Flywheels said:


> The noise is from going from a dual mass to single mass flywheel. A different pedal height is from improper bleeding. This kit uses the OEM pressure plate, OEM release bearing and same step height as the OEM flywheel. Some user's have bumped the idle 150-200 rpm and it seemed to help a little. Noise varies from car to car.
> We spoke today and the car does not have a engagement issue.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

My main concern about this clutch is shifting, is it smooth? I dont really care too much about the chatter, im already used to my 9lbs FW.
Im wondering if this clutch shifts smooth, can anyone tell me from their experience...thanks.
Merry Christmas to everyone:grinsanta:


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> This quoted section below is from page 1 of this thread. I am not trying to hide the fact that a single mass 02M flywheel makes a clatter or rattle noise. I suggested having your pressure plate checked for balance as well. Even the heavier 20 pound ones make noise.


Pressure plate balancing is a technique also used in Porsche circles when going from a dual-mass to a lightweight single-mass flywheel. I can't remember what the exact procedure is to balance a pressure plate though, is it done in conjunction with the lightweight flywheel or by itself?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

DerSpiegel said:


> Pressure plate balancing is a technique also used in Porsche circles when going from a dual-mass to a lightweight single-mass flywheel. I can't remember what the exact procedure is to balance a pressure plate though, is it done in conjunction with the lightweight flywheel or by itself?


The whole assembly is balanced together. And then installed in the same originating order it was balanced.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> The whole assembly is balanced together. And then installed in the same originating order it was balanced.


Cool. Thanks...


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Kid_Dub (Oct 2, 2010)

*Free Bump for Great Sales*

Ordered a flywheel from these guys last night and a clutch kit elsewhere. James called me this morning to make sure that I had everything I needed and was ordering the right stuff. In talking to him we figured out I'm saving money and upping performance getting the Stage 1+ clutch kit l/w flywheel from here. Great service. 
Will update after everything's installed 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kid_Dub*

Thank you.


----------



## focusfuri75 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wanted to send a big Thank You to James and Rigo at FourSeasonTuning.
I finally had my FST steel billet lightweight flywheel and stage 2 clutch installed, and all I can say is.....WOW!!!

It's like driving a whole other car.
Revs a lot easier and pulls a lot smoother.
There's slight chatter at idle, but that's something I knew about before getting this flywheel, and the added noise is very tolerable and not annoying at all.

Thanx again,


Laz


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RE: focusfuri75*

Your welcome.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## 337zx (Jun 3, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

If any of you all need a clutch/flywheel setup, dont hesitate to give James a call. He's a great person to deal, knows his stuff, and the prices are great! Thanks again bud. 

Regards, 
Jim


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## R36Dreams (Jun 14, 2006)

focusfuri75 said:


> Just wanted to send a big Thank You to James and Rigo at FourSeasonTuning.
> I finally had my FST steel billet lightweight flywheel and stage 2 clutch installed, and all I can say is.....WOW!!!
> 
> It's like driving a whole other car.
> ...


How much chatter is "slight". Got the Stage 1+ in this week and it seems a little loud to me.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Very fast shipping:thumbup::thumbup:

I ordered an OEM clutch kit with a LWFW, dropping the car off today to get it installed, cant wait!!


----------



## R36Dreams (Jun 14, 2006)

Since nobody posted how much chatter is "slight chatter".....here's mine. Very tempted to go back to stock. It's embarrassing in traffic


----------



## Bullit1962 (Aug 30, 2008)

R36Dreams said:


> Since nobody posted how much chatter is "slight chatter".....here's mine. Very tempted to go back to stock. It's embarrassing in traffic


 Hole hell! Did you have a new clutch installed or an old TDi motor!!! I'd be PISSED if my car sounded like that after a clutch install... :banghead:


----------



## R36Dreams (Jun 14, 2006)

20 minutes in heavy traffic and you can smell the clutch too.


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

So what does the TDI have for TQ and HP??


----------



## R36Dreams (Jun 14, 2006)

James? Someone? Any ideas? Hello? Throw out bearing maybe?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: R36Dreams*

Bearing maybe, Improper bleeding would most likely be it.

IIRC the shop installed the disc the wrong way.


----------



## R36Dreams (Jun 14, 2006)

How can improper bleeding cause the flywheel to make that much noise?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: R36Dreams*

I was referring to the smell, If the clutch disc was slipping.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

If I have a fedanza l/w f/w and I need a new clutch, what would be the best option here? I'm not going to be putting too much power down, but more than stock. My spec st2 is acting weird.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: my02VR6*

Stock style $359.95 
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=614&product_code=K7028702 

Stage 2 
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=556&product_code=FST29081R18.43507G19.0A5141671


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome., that's what I was hoping for. Looks like I'll get the Clutchnet one when it's time.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

placed an order over the phone for a stage 1+ kit yesterday :thumbup: cant wait. 

who should I pm/email to get a tracking number later today when it ships out?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

James asked you for your email at the end of your phone order, but you quickly hung up. 
Just send an email to [email protected] and we'll do the rest. 

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

everything arrived monday and looks great :thumbup: cant wait to install it

bump for great products


----------



## VR6itch (Mar 19, 2004)

What's the difference between the LUK and Sachs? i mean is it OEM vs aftermarket? and would I be able to tell the difference while driving the car?

I'm looking to get an 02M 240MM Clutch Kit, just can't decide which..
Thanks.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

IM sent at 03-30-2012 01:05 P


----------



## VR6itch (Mar 19, 2004)

Did you not read my post?



> *VR6itch
> 
> What's the difference between the LUK and Sachs? i mean is it OEM vs aftermarket? and would I be able to tell the difference while driving the car?
> 
> ...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: VR6itch*

Yes
IM sent at 03-30-2012 01:05 P


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

looks like I will be ordering a clutch kit form you guys tonight!! 201k on Orig clutch!! 

is this price right? 

$639.95 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit with 16.5lb flywheel FST Single mass Steel Billet 16.5 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM OE Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Unsprung Disc, 10 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing. 

STAGE 1 KIT 

once you click the link it says $674.95.. all the others do not change when the link is clicked... 

do you guys have timing chain kits as well??


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes the link showed the ancient price and our website has the current price. 

Thank you for bring it to my attention. 

Chain kits are in stock. 

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ordered my clutch kit today with lightened steel flywheel!!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

A few days in on my Stage 1 kit... 
Have to say its like driving a whole different car.. asides from the chatter that I have to get used to.. a new flywheel really solved a ton of issues and sounds I been hearing and feeling! 
My dual mass was pretty much toasted.. the bearing was @ least.. Even the original slave was pretty much seized up! Original clutch with 202K looks just as meaty as the new clutch I got.. lol 

but I love it! car feels free!! 
I guess I hear chatter out of 1st low in the RPM range, I would say it chatters till about 1800rpms or so... 
still haven’t really got on it yet, trying to give it the proper break in!! have about 300miles on it... 
Need to power bleed the system to try to get the clutch pedal a little stiffer...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*UPDATE*
Power bleed and it feels a lot better.. not as much chatter @ idle now... most likely wasnt even chatter, more like air in the slave.. but that sound is gone now.. 

although does the clutch chatter more through out the whole RPM band? Mine seems to... 
I dont care really, it hooks up nicely and sounds pretty mean... 
but is this chatter accurate??


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

All 02M single mass flywheels will make some sort of clatter or rattle noise at idle, push in the clutch pedal and the noise goes away.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

if i decide to move up to a stronger pressure plate eventually, will the clutchnet disc that comes with the st1+ be able to handle more power?


----------



## vr64x4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a clutch and flywheel for a 3.2 24v that can handle around 700hp -800hp


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

Thanx btw for the Stage 2 Clutch setup with the lightened flywheel. Impressions next week. . . .


----------



## bl33su (Jun 15, 2010)

which is the cheap clutch you have to fit 4motion 6 speed? engine code AUE


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

bl33su said:


> which is the cheap clutch you have to fit 4motion 6 speed? engine code AUE


I would suggest you contact James via the shop email to discuss your exact needs.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?mid=6


----------



## cstof12 (May 7, 2010)

reading about people worrying about the chatter makes me at easy, and to bring you guys further to ease,:thumbup::laugh::laugh: I put it on 40,000 miles ago....still makes chatter but she still grabs and takes off....no known issues cause from the light weight fly wheel or clutch. Tho every garage I go to tries to tell me its something with the slave or throw out barring. :screwy::what:

I really do want to know what the chatter is exactly caused by though.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

cstof12 said:


> reading about people worrying about the chatter makes me at easy, and to bring you guys further to ease,:thumbup::laugh::laugh: I put it on 40,000 miles ago....still makes chatter but she still grabs and takes off....no known issues cause from the light weight fly wheel or clutch. Tho every garage I go to tries to tell me its something with the slave or throw out barring. :screwy::what:
> 
> I really do want to know what the chatter is exactly caused by though.


Google Self Study Programme 205 or SSP_205.pdf where you'll read about the design of the 02M trans.
Keep in mind this SSP is written with respect to the early production 02M that has tapered bearings. 
The basic trans design is the same, only that VW is using roller bearings with plastic cages for late model versions.

You can also Google 02M trans and find videos showing main shaft play, or links to sites discussing the main shaft bearing race issue and someones cheap fix.

Since each gear rides on a needle bearing when not in use, the rotation of the shaft allows the gear to spin freely unless the sliding sleeve/synchromesh body is engaged.

I just checked an 02Q trans on our work bench, each sliding gear makes a different noise when spun, some have a higher pitch sound where others are lower.

The noise is due to the sychro rotating and coming to a rest on the sliding sleeve, the gear will still continue to spin thou.

A dual mass flywheel masks these noises, but a single mass flywheel brings them to light. Every trans is different and between identical models will have different sounds with the clutch depressed or in neutral.


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## mikeyanxu (Sep 13, 2012)

That was very good to read. By your theory, does this chatter (caused by the synchro rotating) cause damage?

Thanks,



FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Google Self Study Programme 205 or SSP_205.pdf where you'll read about the design of the 02M trans.
> Keep in mind this SSP is written with respect to the early production 02M that has tapered bearings.
> The basic trans design is the same, only that VW is using roller bearings with plastic cages for late model versions.
> 
> ...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Chatter/ clatter is a result of a main shaft with excessive play.

I haven't seen any damaged as a direct result of the spinning gears, unless the gears touch a neighboring stack.
This causes clutch creep where the vehicle moves forward with the clutch pedal pressed firmly on the floor.

The damage we see are worn main shaft bearings, and its spinning bearing race.
If the spinning race is caught in time, and addressed by any number of cheap fixes, it will save you big time.
If caught late, you are looking at a replacement case, plus shimming every gear stack and diff.

The other issue with the 02M trans is brass shift forks using roll pins. 
Weak design, but the replacement steel version are just DSG forks. 

This trans is janky by design, so don't expect it to hold up long without routine maintenance.
Become friends with your trans guy or learn to service it yourself (basic tools and mechanical knowledge and a service manual required).


----------



## mikeyanxu (Sep 13, 2012)

That is very informational. Thank you.
When you mentioned main shaft play, do you refer to the two output shafts in lieu of input shaft?
I have the bentley manual for the car but it has no information regarding the inside of the transmission. Would you like to recommend a manual for the transmission?
Thanks again for your help. I am set to purchase clutch kit from you when I am ready to reassemble and install.



FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Chatter/ clatter is a result of a main shaft with excessive play.
> 
> I haven't seen any damaged as a direct result of the spinning gears, unless the gears touch a neighboring stack.
> This causes clutch creep where the vehicle moves forward with the clutch pedal pressed firmly on the floor.
> ...


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

up


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Mainshaft is input shaft.

Zelek has a manual but its on back order.

You can also google Volkswagen Workshop Manuals and see if one pops up.

Or you can get straight from the source at Erwin.
https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showOrderFlatrate.do

Mitchell on Demand and All Data would have it too, they are a subscription service, these are suited for repair shops.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

I currently have a clutchmasters stage 1 with FST 20LBS flywheel. I think I made mistake by buying a unsprung clutch. I'm going to do the chains on the car pretty soon, what equivalent sprung clutch disk would you recommand if I decide to replace it ?


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

What bolts should be used with your SMF flywheel ? I currently use the oem bolts used for DMF they marked the flywheel like if the head of thoses bolts was too narrow. Should I consider using bolts found on the 12V vr that have a larger head or some other bolts ?

Thanks


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a great company. I have had their stage 1+ kit on my 24v for over 100,000 miles. Figured it was time for a change when I was doing my Timing Chains. I ordered a South Bend Endurance Stage 2 clutch kit and it failed due to their part. I had an engine specialist look at everything and was told that the SB kit failed. SB didn't want anything to do with the warranty because I am not a ASE Certified tech. Talked with FST and they completely understood what happened and supplied me with a nice kit. Only have 350 more miles before I can give it a good thrashing. The feel is way better than the SB kit. Great Company and their flywheel can handle a beating for over 100,000 miles:laugh:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you for the nice review. We are glad that we were able to help you out and get you back on the road! If you ever need anything else you know we are always here to help you out.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

